# Opportunity to join the Massachusetts Association of CrimeAnalysts



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

Please pass this along to any interested law enforcement and criminal justice academic contacts.

*From: Sergeant Glen Mills, Burlington Massachusetts Police Department*
*Vice President of Administration - Massachusetts Association of Crime Analysts (MACA)*

I am writing to invite you to join the Massachusetts Association of Crime Analysts or MACA.

The Massachusetts Association of Crime Analysts is a non-profit organization dedicated to training crime analysts and encouraging the development of crime analysis among police agencies. MACA was founded in the spring of 1997 by Officer Robert Stering of the Waltham Police Department.

Membership is *only $35 per year* and allows you to:

- Attend regular monthly meetings (*which include training*) - This months training will be on Social Networking sites such as Myspace and Facebook

- Attend our world class Annual Training Conference at a discounted rate - http://www.macrimeanalysts.com/Conference2009/

- Receive *free* training, consultation and technical support including assistance for you and your department with setting up new crime analysis units, software programs, databases and initiating COMPSTAT programs. You will also be able to access our e-mail discussion list

By joining MACA you will also receive a *free membership* in the *International Association of Crime Analysts* (IACA) which normally costs $25 per year. IACA membership allows you access to the members only section of the IACA web site, which includes the IACA newsletter, a member database with *law enforcement contacts from around the world*, *Driver's License contacts throughout the United States*, attendance at the annual IACA conference at reduced rates, reduced rates on IACA training courses and a membership certificate.

*Join MACA here: http://www.macrimeanalysts.com/join.html*

Learn more about crime analysis and what it can do for you here: http://www.macrimeanalysts.com/aboutca.html

Thank you and please feel free to contact me with any questions,

*Sergeant Glen Mills*
*Burlington Police Department*
*45 Center Street*
*Burlington**, MA 01803*
*Phone: 781-505-4945*
*Fax: 781-270-1920*
mailto:[email protected]

*http://www.bpd.org*
*http://profile.myspace.com/burlington_police*
*http://www.macrimeanalysts.com/*


----------

